# Pelican Catch 120 opinions



## weagle (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm about to buy my first fishing Kayak.  

I want an open deck, large capacity (I'm 6'2" 230), a seat that sits up off the deck, good stability to stand up, and a durable hull.

I want a kayak that's relatively easy to paddle, but I don't intend to cover large expanses of water.  

I'll be fishing mostly the hooch below Buford dam, small ponds and occasionally Lanier, Jackson, Juliette etc.  

I was looking hard at the Live Free Lure and the Jackson Big rig.  

Today in Academy I saw the new Pelican catch 120 and it seems to fit all of my requirements and it's only $750.  It doesn't hurt that I have $200 in Academy gift cards.

I like the fact that the hull on the Catch 120 is sort of a "bobbed" shape.  In other words it doesn't have 10" of pointy hull on each end that may help it go faster but don't offer any usable surface.  I'm looking for comfort/stability not speed.  

So for the experts here.  Have you seen/paddled this kayak?  Is the Pelican a quality product? Specifically, is the "Ram-X premium" hull a durable material.

Thanks for your help.  

Link to boat show review: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se-qUs6ZNug


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2016)

The seat is comfortable because it's almost an exact Chinese copy of mine.  I have not paddled this boat.  I had rather see you in a Predator but....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice lookin boat,I'd like to know the dimensions.........Ram x has been around for years.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 4, 2016)

I would go with the big tuna, lots of stability, easy to paddle, turn. Lots of storage. Yes , its a two man, but you move the seat for one person, and its great. The big rig is stable also, but a little harder to paddle. Just my opinion.


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 4, 2016)

Of the two you named , go with the pelican.


----------



## jettman96 (Feb 4, 2016)

Another option and maybe a good compromise is the Jackson Cuda 12.  It Paddles really well, has a great seat and loads of USEFUL features (hatches, gear tracks, storage, etc...)

I've never been a fan of the two piece constructed plastic yaks (fiberglass is a different story).  I've never paddled one so my experience is limited.  Roto-molded just seems like a more sturdy option overall.

Just my $.02


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2016)

Pelican makes pretty much the cheapest thing around.  Thin plastic, and I'd question the inserts and fittings.  I'd buy a used Jackson, Ocean Kayak, Wilderness Systems, or similar.


----------



## PopPop (Feb 4, 2016)

I have owned several pelican " Bass Hunter" type boats and liked them. The early boats were not UV stabilized and would disintegrate over time, latter ones would separate at the joint between the upper and lower halves. The newer ones are holding up fine. I would think at your out of pocket price point, you will be satisfied with the material and build quality. A truly good kayak will be close to 3X your out of pocket after applying the gift cards.
I love the Predators, and am on my second one, they are incredible fishing machines.


----------



## weagle (Feb 4, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys 

I looked at this yak again today and I really like the layout.  Pelican is claiming that the "ram-x premium" is an upgrade over the standard ram-x.  Could just be marketing hype though.

I think I'm going to go ahead and buy it and see how it works for me.  I'll have very little in it and worst case is I'll  have a back-up / loaner.  It may be just the ticket.

Either way I'll report back when I've had a chance to try it out.


----------



## riverbum (Jul 21, 2016)

Did you like the Catch 120?


----------

